# Lionfish hangouts



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Are there any spots in the 100' or less range that seem to hold more lionfish than others? I wanna try to fry some of these things up!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Pick any wreck and you'll find plenty of lionfish.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Hangouts*

Less frequented spots, even small ones, can hold lots of LFs. Even the popular spots hold them, but a good shooter can temporarily clear a site in one dive. Even Ft Pickens jetties have seen a few, so they are everywhere. Kill em and grill em.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Less frequented spots, even small ones, can hold lots of LFs. Even the popular spots hold them, but a good shooter can temporarily clear a site in one dive. Even Ft Pickens jetties have seen a few, so they are everywhere. Kill em and grill em.


+1 small private numbers are best. Proof:


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Wow....there are a ton of lion fish in that video!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> +1 small private numbers are best. Proof:


Holy smokes, that's a lot of lionfish!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Tried some lionfish last night. They are pretty tasty!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> +1 small private numbers are best. Proof:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmvBRbQATsM


They are not scard,they just continue on eating when thier friends or family disapper they keep on eating, :whistling:where did you go oh well more food for me


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

That video was crazy, I didn't know they were so bad


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I didn't know you could eat them.....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jarhead said:


> I didn't know you could eat them.....


Very tasty fish indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Cool video! You can tell they don't get challenged much! What grouper wants to share a hole with a bunch of lionfish?


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

Very Cool Video, Just picked up some Lionfish gear myself. Doing my part to Clear Them OUT. I will also try cooking some up as well. Hear they are very Tasty!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The Antares (bottom @ 125') has a lots of big fat ones on it. Go get um!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> The Antares (bottom @ 125') has a lots of big fat ones on it. Go get um!


I'm not quite ready for that depth yet. My breathing is much too heavy for that. :/ I'm only getting about 8-10 mins at 100'.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

bigspoon17 said:


> I'm not quite ready for that depth yet. My breathing is much too heavy for that. :/ I'm only getting about 8-10 mins at 100'.


Are you using al80's?
I had seven al80's and now not even one. 
I got steel 100's for Alyssa and 130's for myself, the nice thing is that now I have to worry more about going into deco than running out of air....going into a deco dive is not recommended for a rec diver, but either is running out of air. 
I do still look at my gauges but its nice not to have to worry as much because I know that I have plenty of air for most situations.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Are you using al80's?
> I had seven al80's and now not even one.
> I got steel 100's for Alyssa and 130's for myself, the nice thing is that now I have to worry more about going into deco than running out of air....going into a deco dive is not recommended for a rec diver, but either is running out of air.
> I do still look at my gauges but its nice not to have to worry as much because I know that I have plenty of air for most situations.


I was, but now I have a steel 120 for the deeper dives. I just don't get out enough to not get my heart rate worked up on the first dive. My second dive is always a lot better.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Aquatic Argobull,

Did you shoot those lionfish or that video? Is that off the coast of Pensacola?

That's impressive and quite alarming at the same time.


----------

